# Camp Site or Stella platz near/in Stuttgart



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

My brother's son wants to visit the Mercedes Benz Museum in the summer, when we are in Germany.

It is in Stuttgart, towards the NE. 

Can anyone recommend a campsite of Stellaplatz. 

Thanks

Glacier

PS Also does anyone know how you get a discount as well as it is 30 Euros for adults!


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Glacier

I bet you thought nobody was going to reply! Looking at the Bord Atlas (page 83) there are quite a few within 20 miles of Stuttgart. If you do not have the book it is well worth the 18 Euros or so.

Alan


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We stayed at
www.campingplatz-stuttgart.de in November.

It is s stones throw from the museum..literally


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Got Bordatlas in my Tom TOM, so now will put the site down as a POI. Thanks guys.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We went laxt Thursday tbh I wasn't too keen - but thoroughly enjoyed it.

I paid for the 3 of us - but we were all pensioners - I thought I had only paid 18 euros incl audio

Carol


----------

